# What is the real reason behind the 'Umbra Sumus' disappearance?



## Anakwanar (Sep 26, 2011)

Could someone provide a truthful explanation what happened to Paul Kearney's 'Umbra Sumus'? 
If it's a copyright claim - then what company is actually has the 'Dark Hunters' attributic?
Anyone actually was able to buy it? Is it ok?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Tried emailing?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

It appears there is a whole seriesof novels under the title Dark Hunter. Looks like someone turned the copyright screw on GW. I'm sure it will reappear under another name.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark-Hunter


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Khorne's Fist said:


> It appears there is a whole seriesof novels under the title Dark Hunter. Looks like someone turned the copyright screw on GW. I'm sure it will reappear under another name.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark-Hunter


How unfortunate. That series is six years older than the origin of the Dark Hunters in the 5th Space Marines Codex. This kind of thing shouldn't have happened, it should have been identified as an issue long before the publication date.


LotN


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Will likely be a lot of printed books that has to be destroyed. Cant imagine it would be worth the hassle to rebind them.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

Holy cow what a screw up!! XD


----------



## Scrad (Apr 4, 2014)

> ""A Dark-Hunter Christmas", also in the back of _Dance with the Devil_ (December 2003)"


 I saw this and couldn't help but imagine the 40k equivalent and chuckle :laugh:


----------



## jasonpittman (May 17, 2010)

I emailed them to find out what happened and got this reply which doesn't tell me alot

Hey Jason,




Thank you for your email regarding the novel Umbra Sumus.
I'm sorry to inform you that this title has been postponed until a later date and will not be available from the originally advertised time.


If you are not already, I would be more than happy to add your email address to the Remind Me list for this title so you'll be amongst the first to know once the book does become available.
Just let me know and I'll happy add you.


Again, apologies for the unexpected delay to the release.


Many thanks,

Stuart 

Black Library Customer Services

Working Hours: Monday to Friday 9.00am to 5.30pm GMT

http://www.blacklibrary.com/


----------

